# Right wing nut job terrorists arrested in Michigan



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

So folks. The real terrorists in the United States are right Wing nut jobs. They tried to start a civil war. They were doing to be plotting to blow up a bomb up on a bridge, kill law enforcement, and kidnap and /or kill the Michigan governor.

Is there any doubt the real threat to the United States is QAnon, proud boys, armed militia whacko jobs who are Trump supporters?

Any doubt? Any?

Either you truly have no idea what's really happening in the US, or you are intentionally wilfully ignorant at this point.

Your choice.

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...lot-kidnap-michigan-governor-gretchen-whitmer


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Now I will agree they are nut jobs.

But what about the looting, rioting, burning down police buildings, barracading people in burning buildings (police stations), etc. Those are NUT JOBS and terrorists. Just like these idiots in Michigan.

But I didn't see you out talking about this months ago.

yes I am talking about in MN where "peaceful" protesters barricaded the precint as it burned down and locked the gates and blocked the gates. If there wasn't a car left in those gates the people would have died. But yeah... lets not say Antifa and BLM riots are not terrorists when they do things like that. Or when they are trying to burn down other federal buildings and state buildings. Or when they were just last night in Wisconson going door to door in the suburbs breaking windows of homes.... yep that isn't doing any terrorizing at all.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Did you really just use a whataboutism attempt to distract from my post? This incident of white nationalist terrorism could very well be the most absolute damming incident of blatant anarchy the United states has seen in decades

Right Wing Extremists plotted to kidnap and murder the Governor of Michigan. They were stopped by the FBI.

Are you Friggin serious?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

yes i did....

Because if you want to call out one side you also need to call out the other.

Did you notice how I called them IDIOTS and also didn't deny you calling them terrorists.

Edit:

You are the one claiming people dont know what is going on in the USA.... it seems you dont either when you wont condemn when someone acts out and it is terroristic.

Also great work by the FBI, State Police and Local police agencies.... you know the one people are calling to DEFUND. oke:


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

We can discuss defunding on a seperate thread as it seems most here don't understand the wording and intent from what I saw on a previous post. Not here and now though.

Back to these domestic right wing terrorists.

If I recall AG Barr demanded the federal government seek charges of sedition for these types of acts...lol though he had the group wrong.. Wolverine Watch is a domestic terrorist group.

Let's see the AG put action to his words

Am I right?


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Jim Wright nails it again


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Is this the first act of "terrorism" that this group has done? Has this group been under watch? I will say that the answer is YES to the second question if they nailed them.

Is this an "national" or local group as well?

See these are things that need to come forward on this before you can pin things on TRUMP. Which is exactly what people are trying to do. Instead of just calling them NUT JOBS. BTW... Trump has denounced violence... Has Harris on this?? Biden has and also Biden once said he is against Defunding... but has flip flopped a couple of times... So I dont know exactly where he stands for sure.

ANTIFA right now is a NATIONAL ORGANIZATION... so is BLM. That is why I am asking is this "wolverine watch" a local group or national??? Because this matters big time. Is it 20 guys in a basement in Michigan or is it 10,000 members spread across 10+ states?

You are showing one individual group that got caught... which is great. I am glad they are caught. I am very happy no harm was done.

I didn't want to bring up Defund on this thread. Just mentioned it because they FBI, Local, and State agencies did a good job. Which again this Govenor talked about DEFUND police agencies. Also I know some peoples "defund" is different. But they want to take away funding from the agencies and use it towards "education" of officers. Have it be "racial" profiling or even technique used in handling situations. We honestly need more funding not moving funding from one aspect to another...ie: rob peter to pay paul situations. What I mean is take money away from one part of a program to move it towards another... it makes everything go backwards instead of moving forward. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So please give us their manifesto or what every they used as a decree to do this "kidnapping"?

Was it driven by "stock market"... was it driven by Trump... was it driven by lock down... was it just anti-goverment?

Please show their Manifesto of why they were wanting to do this to the govenor? Or was it some stupid white guys who are anti-goverment? Remember Ted Kaczynski.... Timothy Mcveight.... just saying.

We dont know enough and right away people want it to point at TRUMP.... we need to know more about this. Lets let the facts play out. :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I love how you are trying to point this at TRUMP.... but he has dennouced White Supremists....

But I know you will point to a quote he said about "liberate michigan".... I am searching for the full quote... but cant find it yet. But will post once I find it.

Remember quotes from Pelosi.... REPUBLICANS ARE THE ENEMY... or quotes from Waters "get in the faces"... among other political leaders saying the same thing.... interesting how many are not talking about those and the violence that happened or plots/attacks towards republicans....

Again... if you want to point fingers at one group you need to do it at both!! oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Mach I like Chuck agree these People are nut job terrorists, but your hyoocricy is glaring. Your Trump Derangement Syndrom is so strong I worry more about you.

If Trump is responsible for these nut jobs then Biden is responsible for ANTIFA, BLM Marxists, and other liberal crazys.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Let's wait to see how long it takes Trump to denounce and condemn the white national domestic terrorists

Tick...Tock


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

He has over and over and over....

Or do you mean this actual group?

Does he have to name each individual group? Or can he just say.... like he has over and over..... He denounces white supremcy and all hate groups. yes he has said this over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/robbystarbuck/statu ... 8339819520

Remember how I always say... lets wait until more evidence comes out....

Above is a video of one of the "ringleaders" in this attack. Go down the thread watching the video...
You notice the Anarchist flag in the back... He talks about the Dec of Independence is "anarchist"... He talks about the constitution is wrong....he talks about how goverment is "slavery"... He talks about cops not arresting cops (antipolice), cops are a Violent gang....

HMMMMMMMM..... NUT JOBS that are just anti-goverment. Especially during a "Lock down". So yeah.... how can you blame this on Trump?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

BTW.... here is one of many tweets by Trump...



> Donald J. Trump
> @realDonaldTrump
> ·12h Level 3:
> ...I do not tolerate ANY extreme violence. Defending ALL Americans, even those who oppose and attack me, is what I will always do as your President! Governor Whitmer-open up your state, open up your schools, and open up your churches!


So you see how he denounces violence across the board!!!!! But I am sure this will fly right over your head.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

And then the twit tweets this


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

Which is a direct reference to " Governor Whitmer-open up your state, open up your schools, and open up your churches!" It boggles the mind how anyone cannot understand that unless they simply like making up mud to throw at someone. I guess as someone once said "stupid is stupid does".


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

> Which is a direct reference to " Governor Whitmer-open up your state, open up your schools, and open up your churches!"


Okay!!!! Now we are starting to get it.

And that is exactly why those right wing thugs were (on video) in the streets. They did not like the pandemic lockdown...that Trump was blasting and blaming on the Governor (not the pandemic). Then he tells them to Liberate Michigan...or maybe not... as that is exactly his way of doing things and now it is all of your ways. Apologizing for and rationalizing his words and actions. Never admit anything. Never suggest maybe Trump should not say those things given the hatred already rolling around the country. Never suggest he should calm things down instead of rile them up. Just keep saying that he is not riling things up when it is clear that that is exactly his (election) strategy. Dirty, dirty politics And the only way he can possibly win. And he knows it.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

DID YOU SEE THE DATE OF THE TWEETS....

Mine was today/last night....

Yours was from APRIL!!!

Also his liberate tweet like was stated was about the lockdowns happening across the nation. He also had a "Liberate" MN tweet as well.

Again to say this is on Trump is grasping at straws big time.

So any violence that happens to police... do we point at Harris, Walters, Pelosi... etc. They all had direct comments talking about violence

Remeber the quotes of.... We go low... get in their faces... Republicans are the ENEMY... etc.... Those are a lot more direct that LIBERATE MICHIGAN.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://twitter.com/robbystarbuck/statu ... 3506000897

This video of him calling Trump... NOT OUR FRIEND....Trump is the enemy and a tyrant.... yep sure are Trump supporters.... uke:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Yes he tweeted that last April when he should have tweeted what he did last night!!
A dollar short and a day late. No excuse.
It is now coming out that the FBI and State were all over this very early on...not long after Trump's tweet. That is when the group started planning
I am not saying Trump CAUSED this but he sure fanned the flames when he thought it would be to his advantage somehow.

Didn't we just say yesterday that change was needed in the way both parties were behaving and acting? How does that process start? When does it start? Will it ever start or do "things" have to get worse? I.E. The terrorist group succeeds with the kidnaping, blowing up of infrastructure and killing of cops.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> It is now coming out that the FBI and State were all over this very early on...not long after Trump's tweet


Bullcrap, you see that is how you twist things just for your made up facts. The FBI started investigating this group in March 2020. Long before Trumps tweet. Would you like a link to prove that or is reading the truth to painful for you? As a matter of fact the way the FBI got involved was because the militia group themselves turned these guys in because they were making plans for the kidnapping and they wanted nothing to do with that. Aw what the hell, read it yourself. https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/ ... 927985002/


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

So that hit the news yesterday. The report I saw was the day before!
I can't keep up there is so much going down.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck...

That is the problem. The media wants to jump all over anything negative for Trump with out letting facts come out. This has to go with everything. I will also point out that people on the right also jump all over things with out letting facts come to light on this whole subject.

I agree change is needed with everyone. But the problem is that 99% of the time it is negative towards Trump. Lets look at our elected officials in office....

1. Mueller probe (FALSE) and look what is coming to light on this right now. 
2. Ukraine and Impeachment.... Hmmm... look how that turned out. Nothing was wrong by the Trump side and look what they are finding out about Bidens son plus things with in the Obama Administration.... 
3. Peolosi talking about the 25th Admendment BS.... Which honestly I think she is trying to lay the ground work for two things... A) if Trump gets re-elected B) to oust biden and let harris become president. Harris is one who can start the whole thing and then if they have the house again... they can push it thru.

Then I wont even get into Kavanaugh, the ME TOO movement, BLM, Antifa (look how much of that stuff they ran with without getting the full stories).... Mark my words... MN will eurupt again once the court case is over. The autopsy isn't going to help push a "murder" charge when he had fatal amount of Fentayl in his system... Also just wait until they they start the hearings/process for this new justice.... right now they are attacking her religious beliefs.... wait until all the "mansplaining" happens... Or what ever the term liberals are using to defend Harris and dennounce Pence for a DEBATE.

I am sorry I am getting sick of this BS and the blindness of people. I can point out BS on all sides. But it is hard for any person who is liberal to point out things bad on their side. Look how many "retractions" have happened... oh wait... NONE by the media.

Again I will say this and it is more blantant than ever... THE MEDIA IS THE IS THE ENEMY OF THE PEOPLE. :bop: :bop:

edit:

How much press did he get about his dealings in the Middle east... you know the ones he is up for 2 noble peace prizes for.... Oh wait what did we see....
1. Pelosi saying "it is a distraction"...
2. People calling for the Noble commission to be DISBARRED. 
3. People still calling him RACIST

Yep.. cant say anything good about the President when he actually does great things. :thumb:


----------

